# Background reaction



## jas1313 (Dec 3, 2012)

Having some issues. I did a background a long while ago and I'm having a strange reaction. Here's what I have:125 gal.tank, foam background, with thin layer of quickcrete and coated with pond armor. Long story short, the tank is not set up(stocked), it is in my workshop - never got a chance to put it in wall. I put water in it and it keeps getting this white-ish ,fuzzy, buildup on it. I have a few rocks and they are fine so it's only on the faux stuff. I did exactly what a lot of people do so what did I do wrong. Is it the pond armor? The fuzzy stuff has kind of a slimey texture. I drained and refilled and it keeps coming back. Amy thoughts? It really sucks because the background turned out awesome.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Do you have any circulation or filters running on this tank? If not, you are probably just seeing normal bacteria growth in a stagnant water tank.

I haven't used Pond Armor so can't say if that is the problem.


----------



## jas1313 (Dec 3, 2012)

Yes, I do have 2 small pumps going. I thought that at 1st about the bacteria but it's only on the surfaces with the pond armor.


----------



## jas1313 (Dec 3, 2012)

Maybe you are right. I had enough pumps to keep the water from going stagnant but it's not really sufficient flow. It doesn't really explain why the slime is not on the real rocks but I did add an old magnum 350 to the mix, with almost a fountain of surface agitation. We'll see if that solves it.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Keep us posted on what happens with the addition of the filter. I haven't been able to find any similar comments from others that used Pond Armor but that doesn't mean it hasn't happened.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

It may just be that the pond armor is something that bacteria like to grow on... I know they really seem to enjoy colonizing on the back of my background making it all slimy


----------



## jas1313 (Dec 3, 2012)

So far so good. Cleared up big time since adding the extra pump. Hopefully this will be my winter project - the background is something that you don't see everyday and I know the good people here will love it. Especially Steve c. ( because it looks like he he did one based off my earlier pics.) This has been years in the making and I wish I had more time to just get it going


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks for the update and looking forward to seeing pics of the background and tank set up.


----------



## TheFishGuy1 (Oct 4, 2018)

We'd love to see some photos of the set up.


----------

